# problemone d'aggiornamento software scemo

## wiky

ciao a tutti, 

Dopo il mio quotidiano emerge sync ho notato che tra i pacchetti da aggiornare oggi c'era anche: frozen-bubble-1.0.0-r4, per l'appunto un software non serio (dove per serio intendo di lavoro), ma come ogni buon sistemista mi sono messo ad aggiornare pure quello le vulnerabilita', infatti, sono sempre dietro l'angolo (in realta' e' solo una questione di svago ma non lo dite a nessuno  :Embarassed:  )  . Morale ecco il risultato dell'emerge: 

```

emerge frozen-bubble

Calculating dependencies ...done!

>>> emerge (1 of 1) games-arcade/frozen-bubble-1.0.0-r4 to /

>>> md5 src_uri ;-) frozen-bubble-1.0.0.tar.bz2

>>> md5 src_uri ;-) frozen-bubble-client-0.0.3.tar.bz2

>>> md5 src_uri ;-) frozen-bubble-server-0.0.3.tar.bz2

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking frozen-bubble-1.0.0.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/frozen-bubble-1.0.0-r4/work

>>> Unpacking frozen-bubble-client-0.0.3.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/frozen-bubble-1.0.0-r4/work

>>> Unpacking frozen-bubble-server-0.0.3.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/frozen-bubble-1.0.0-r4/work

 * Applying 1.0.0-fb-sdlperl-deb.patch ...                                      [ ok ]

 * Applying 1.0.0-sdl-perl-check.patch ...                                      [ ok ]

 * Applying 1.0.0-no-chainreaction.patch ...                                    [ ok ]

You should add the contents of `/usr/share/aclocal/libtool.m4' to `aclocal.m4'.

automake: configure.in: installing `./install-sh'

automake: configure.in: installing `./mkinstalldirs'

automake: configure.in: installing `./missing'

automake: Makefile.am: installing `./INSTALL'

automake: Makefile.am: required file `./NEWS' not found

automake: Makefile.am: installing `./COPYING'

automake: Makefile.am: required file `./AUTHORS' not found

automake: Makefile.am: required file `./ChangeLog' not found

 * Applying 1.0.0-fb-sdlperl-deb.patch ...                                      [ ok ]

>>> Source unpacked.

Can't load '/usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.4/i686-linux/auto/SDL_perl/SDL_perl.so' for module SDL_perl: libnvidia-tls.so.1: cannot handle TLS data at /usr/lib/perl5/5.8.5/i686-linux/DynaLoader.pm line 230.

 at /usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.4/i686-linux/SDL.pm line 9

Compilation failed in require at /usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.4/i686-linux/SDL.pm line 9.

BEGIN failed--compilation aborted at /usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.4/i686-linux/SDL.pm line 9.

Compilation failed in require at -e line 1.

BEGIN failed--compilation aborted at -e line 1.

    *** I need perl-SDL installed

make: *** [dirs] Error 1

!!! ERROR: games-arcade/frozen-bubble-1.0.0-r4 failed.

!!! Function src_compile, Line 61, Exitcode 2

!!! emake game failed

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, NOT this status message.

```

 Ovviamente il software e' stato aggiornato e quindi perl-SDL e' anch'esso installato: 

```

emerge -s sdl-perl

Searching...

[ Results for search key : sdl-perl ]

[ Applications found : 1 ]

*  dev-perl/sdl-perl

      Latest version available: 1.20.3

      Latest version installed: 1.20.3

      Size of downloaded files: 779 kB

      Homepage:    http://sdl.perl.org/

      Description: SDL binding for perl

      License:     GPL-2

```

grazie a tutti per l'interessamento.

wiky

----------

## fedeliallalinea

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=74671

----------

## Vendicatore

Senza contare che frozen-bubble e' fondamentale per qualsiasi sitemista. 

Io non riuscirei a vivere senza.

 :Smile: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Come hanno detto in un altro post intanto puoi dilettari con http://glenn.sanson.free.fr/fb/play.html

----------

## wiky

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Come hanno detto in un altro post intanto puoi dilettari con http://glenn.sanson.free.fr/fb/play.html

 

Quindi se non ho capito male, mi state consigliando di eliminare il problema alla radice? cancello il software dal mio sistema; così non mi dara' mai piu' problemi? Interessante e' paradossalmente  come se andando dal dottore con un dolore strano quello decidesse di iniettare una dose letale di stricnina. Risolto il problema alla radice!  Quindi se un domani avro' un altro qualsiasi tipo di problema con un qualche software, mi bastera' vendere il computer? Giusto non ci avevo pensato!

Seriamente: scusate ma se non avete nulla di "utile" da dire, non dite nulla! Non mi sembra difficile...certo e' anche vero che così il numero dei vostri post non salirebbe fino alle stelle....ma almeno sarebbero post di qualita', aiutando veramente le persone in difficolta'! 

grazie a tutti per l'aiuto!

wiky

----------

## lavish

Ciao  :Wink: 

Sono stato io a postare quel bug  :Razz: 

Il problema comunque non e' di frozen-bubble, ma di dev-perl/sdl-perl-2.1.2

Se non sai resistere senza frozen-bubble puoi emergere dev-perl/sdl-perl-1.20.3 e usare questa versione mascherando l'altra altrimenti aspettare che il bug venga fixato. Cmq dopo aver capito qual era la causa di tutti i mali e' stato aperto un nuovo bug... lo trovi qui:

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=74678

Ciao  :Wink: 

----------

## lavish

 *wiky wrote:*   

>  *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   Come hanno detto in un altro post intanto puoi dilettari con http://glenn.sanson.free.fr/fb/play.html 
> 
> Seriamente: scusate ma se non avete nulla di "utile" da dire, non dite nulla! Non mi sembra difficile...certo e' anche vero che così il numero dei vostri post non salirebbe fino alle stelle....ma almeno sarebbero post di qualita', aiutando veramente le persone in difficolta'! 
> 
> grazie a tutti per l'aiuto!
> ...

 

ma ti senti bene?

----------

## wiky

ti ringrazio quando avro tempo tentero' di risolvere.

ciao e grazie ancora.

----------

## randomaze

 *wiky wrote:*   

> Seriamente: scusate ma se non avete nulla di "utile" da dire, non dite nulla! Non mi sembra difficile...certo e' anche vero che così il numero dei vostri post non salirebbe fino alle stelle....ma almeno sarebbero post di qualita', aiutando veramente le persone in difficolta'! 

 

Mi sembra che il primo post di fedeliallalinea dicesse di andare a vedere un link:

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=74671

 

In tale link si dice chiaramente che c'é un bug relativo alle perl-SDL, si suggeriscono alcune soluzioni ma evidentemente non si può considerare risolto.

Ora, o provi a seguire le indicazioni date nella descrizione del bug oppure aspetti che lo risolvano e nel frattempo usi la versione che ti hanno suggerito. Qual'é il problema?

----------

## randomaze

 *lavish wrote:*   

> ma ti senti bene?

 

Forse era un attimo irritato ma non mi sembra il caso di farci dell'ironia sopra...  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## wiky

 *lavish wrote:*   

>  *wiky wrote:*    *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   Come hanno detto in un altro post intanto puoi dilettari con http://glenn.sanson.free.fr/fb/play.html 
> 
> Seriamente: scusate ma se non avete nulla di "utile" da dire, non dite nulla! Non mi sembra difficile...certo e' anche vero che così il numero dei vostri post non salirebbe fino alle stelle....ma almeno sarebbero post di qualita', aiutando veramente le persone in difficolta'! 
> 
> grazie a tutti per l'aiuto!
> ...

 

si mi sento abbastanza bene. O almeno così mi sembra. Così come mi sembra che il post al quale io mi sono riferito non ponesse soluzione al problema richiesto e cioe': risolvere l'errore di compilazione. Scusate ma forse la mia politica "pochi post, ma utili" non e' condivisa dalla maggioranza, ma non mi sembra poi così sbagliata. 

ciao 

wiky

----------

## wiky

 *randomaze wrote:*   

>  *wiky wrote:*   Seriamente: scusate ma se non avete nulla di "utile" da dire, non dite nulla! Non mi sembra difficile...certo e' anche vero che così il numero dei vostri post non salirebbe fino alle stelle....ma almeno sarebbero post di qualita', aiutando veramente le persone in difficolta'!  
> 
> Mi sembra che il primo post di fedeliallalinea dicesse di andare a vedere un link:
> 
>  *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=74671 
> ...

 

Nessuno. Appena avro' un attimo sistemero' il problema. Grazie a tutti.

wiky

----------

## randomaze

 *wiky wrote:*   

> Scusate ma forse la mia politica "pochi post, ma utili" non e' condivisa dalla maggioranza, ma non mi sembra poi così sbagliata. 

 

La tua politica é ineccepibile, tuttavia forse un'altro post che dicesse chiaramente "ho visto quel bug ma il mio problema mi sembra essere diverso, e vorrei risolverlo invece che installare altri programmi" forse si poteva fare  :Wink: 

----------

## wiky

 *randomaze wrote:*   

>  *wiky wrote:*   Scusate ma forse la mia politica "pochi post, ma utili" non e' condivisa dalla maggioranza, ma non mi sembra poi così sbagliata.  
> 
> La tua politica é ineccepibile, tuttavia forse un'altro post che dicesse chiaramente "ho visto quel bug ma il mio problema mi sembra essere diverso, e vorrei risolverlo invece che installare altri programmi" forse si poteva fare 

 

capisco. 

Mi scuso della mia intemperanza.

wiky

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *wiky wrote:*   

> Seriamente: scusate ma se non avete nulla di "utile" da dire, non dite nulla! Non mi sembra difficile...certo e' anche vero che così il numero dei vostri post non salirebbe fino alle stelle....

 

Prima di giudicare le persone io cerco almeno di conoscerle. Per me i post count possono essere eliminati per quanto mi riguarda.

----------

## saxtro

[ot]

 *wiky wrote:*   

> Seriamente: scusate ma se non avete nulla di "utile" da dire, non dite nulla! Non mi sembra difficile...certo e' anche vero che così il numero dei vostri post non salirebbe fino alle stelle....

 

secondo me anche i post poco "utili" servono alla comunità, ad esempio io non conoscevo l'esistenza di frozen-java online

[/ot]

----------

## federico

 *wiky wrote:*   

> Risolto il problema alla radice!  Quindi se un domani avro' un altro qualsiasi tipo di problema con un qualche software, mi bastera' vendere il computer? Giusto non ci avevo pensato!

 

Vedilo subito cosi' ti levi anche dalle balle..

----------

## randomaze

 *federico wrote:*   

> Vedilo subito cosi' ti levi anche dalle balle..

 

Il fatto che lui sia irritato e lo abbia fatto presente, sia pure con dei toni che possono aver fatto arrabbiare altri, non mi sembra un buon motivo per trattarlo in questa maniera.

Chiudo il post per evitare che arrivino altri lettori focosi.

Se qualcuno ha da fare delle reply relative al topic iniziale mi mandi un pm.

----------

